# As an INTJ is it a bad idea to go into an SP dominated field?



## rocco (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm an INTJ and I read that as an INTJ I tend to subconsciously gravitate towards a job that satisfies my inferior Se function and that I should avoid this and concentrate on my Dominate/Auxiliary Ni/Te function. 

I've been doing plumbing for about 1.5 years, and it is ok. But I also am into computer science and would like to give that a try too. I actually have no previous mechanical background prior to going into plumbing, but I have a computer background. I find computer science a tad bit more interesting than plumbing.

So what do you guys think? As an INTJ is it a bad idea to go into an SP dominated field?


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it's always a good idea to do things that interest you. No matter what type.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with the previous post.

Don't worry about the relevance of your inferior function, unless you think that field of work would actually would be an attempt to overcompensate.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Do what interests you or something you are competent at doing.


----------



## rocco (Sep 11, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Do what interests you or something you are competent at doing.


I think I'd be more interested and competent at doing computer science because of my computer background. 

So the question is, should I continue doing plumbing while prepare for the transition into computer science? I'll need money initially to invest into my endeavor into the computer science field so I'll likely need to take on a side job.

Another layer of complexity is, I'm an INTJ with good Ti and Si as well. So I'm pretty much like an INTJ/ISTJ. Doing plumbing work can be exhausting at the end of the day. Dealing with the people (I go to peoples houses and fix their pipes all day every day) This will affect my performance in developing the new skillsets in computer science. Also learning plumbing is a learning curve, it takes time. I also like the idea of working for FedEx in a warehouse environment doing package handling. This intrigues my ISTJ side. Should I use plumbing as a side job as a building block to transition into computer science, or should I take on ISTJ-type job, and work in a warehouse setting, as a building block to transition into computer science?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

rocco said:


> I think I'd be more interested and competent at doing computer science because of my computer background.
> 
> So the question is, should I continue doing plumbing while prepare for the transition into computer science? I'll need money initially to invest into my endeavor into the computer science field so I'll likely need to take on a side job.
> 
> Another layer of complexity is, I'm an INTJ with good Ti and Si as well. So I'm pretty much like an INTJ/ISTJ. Doing plumbing work might take a lot of brain effort, it can be quite a learning curve and can be exhausting at the end of the day. Dealing with the people (I go to peoples houses and fix their pipes all day every day) This will affect my performance in developing the new skillsets in computer science. I also like the idea of working for FedEx in a warehouse environment doing package handling. This intrigues my ISTJ side. Should I use plumbing as a side job as a building block to transition into computer science, or should I take on ISTJ-type job, and work in a warehouse setting, as a building block to transition into computer science?


I think you might do well if given opportunity to do something similar to the TV programme, Mythbuster. A bit of art, a bit of engineering, a bit of computer and science. If you could find a job that combines all of these components, that will be the job for you.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm INFJ. I went into an SP-dominated field. I married one of them. It's not a bad life.


----------



## rocco (Sep 11, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I think you might do well if given opportunity to do something similar to the TV programme, Mythbuster. A bit of art, a bit of engineering, a bit of computer and science. If you could find a job that combines all of these components, that will be the job for you.


I re-edited my previous post. I think a lot of people might mistake plumbing as easy work, it is a learning curve. So instead of saying learning plumbing require a lot of brain effort, i rephrased it as it takes some effort to learn and can be hard work. 

I had to self-teach myself how to replace water heaters, how to solder, how to replace faucets, replace shower cartridges (not every shower cartridge is the same but wont fit if they are different but they look very similar), learn about backflow, theres also a ton of tools $$$ you need to do plumbing, testing water psi levels, installing water pressure regulators to water pipe systems, using the correct pipe schedule (thickness of the pipe) depending on where the pipe is going, plumbing codes get really tedious, finding gas leaks, going under crawl spaces to find water leaks, locating broken drain pipes with cameras, giving correct estimations to customers for large re-piping projects, and there are so much other stuff you have to learn to become a good plumber.

And it's all very unrelated to computer science.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

rocco said:


> I re-edited post. instead of saying learning plumbing require a lot of brain effort, i rephrased it as it takes some effort to learn. I had to self-teach myself how to replace water heaters, how to solder, how to replace faucets, shower cartridges (not every shower cartridge is the same), learn about backflow, theres also a ton of tools you need to do plumbing, plumbing codes get really tedious, and there are so much other stuff you have to learn to become a good plumber. i think a lot of people don't know hard plumbing can be.. I think computer science would be a better fit for me given my background in computers. I grew up around computers and have no mechanical background prior to going into plumbing lol.


Well, I think you have made your choice already. My only words are these : Go where the tide takes you. Experience as much your mind craves for knowledge. No regrets. You might be one of the first computer science person with a plumbing experience. Who knows with that knowledge, you could invent something to improve on everyday items. Every skill is useful.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

goodthankyou said:


> I'm INFJ. I went into an SP-dominated field. I married one of them. It's not a bad life.


:laughing: I don't know why I'm laughing. It's the sweetest thing an Intuitive could say to an SP. Aww..


----------



## rocco (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice. If you have anymore good advice feel free to offer. posting about this on here helps me self reflect and helps me make better decisions. career is pretty important to me, and also a source of stress lol. so thanks everyone for the positive encouragement and good advice.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

rocco said:


> So the question is, should I continue doing plumbing while prepare for the transition into computer science? I'll need money initially to invest into my endeavor into the computer science field so I'll likely need to take on a side job.


Have you finished your apprenticeship/journeyman/however that works? Like can you do plumbing on your own currently? To me it seems like it would be a loss if you are almost but not quite finished with that, and it would be a huge advantage to be able to fall back on that if for whatever reason you are between jobs or careers in the future. If you're already independent, then I don't think there's any disadvantage to trying to get a warehouse sorting job or something similar.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

This is such a pointless question. You should go into a career that interests you and fits your abilities, if that happens to be a career that is dominated by SPs, so what? You live in a world dominated by SJs and you have survived that so far, so the SPs will be a walk in the park. 

As an INTJ, the only fields that you could go into that are NT-dominated, are things like academia or scientific research and the like, if you are not interested in having a career in those fields, then you are not going to work in an NT field, simple as that.


----------



## janpers (Jul 10, 2016)

Have you thought about working for a plumbing software company, computerized plumbing, etc. ? There's software for managing services, estimation software, CAD for large projects, plumbing monitoring software, and education software for training plumbers.

http://www.capterra.com/plumbing-software/

Autodesk has an MEP (Mechanical, Electrical, and Plumbing) software program. They charge customers high prices for maintenance and upgrades of their software. _Somebody _has to be writing them, adding new features every year. Or you could be the end user, and use such programs to design plumbing for stadiums or large buildings, for example.

BIM for MEP Design and Fabrication | Autodesk 

Your plumbing knowledge and experience can be put to good use, even if you don't do residential plumbing full-time. 

Good luck !


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

INTJ generally succeed at whatever challenge they put their mind to.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

It can get overwhelming so just do something that rings true to what you are better at. I am majoring in a liberal arts communications program and I just know that my career will have nothing to do with everything I studied for. I basically don't even understand why I'm not living in Canada right now, since I found out that education systems are based on MBTI and their healthcare is free and they have a lot of undiscovered forest terrain. I'm not sure about how sprayed their fruits and vegetables are, either.


----------

